# Solved: Lightbox And Rollover Images???



## voltticus (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a problem where I can't get my _*CSS rollover*_ thumbnails to work with _*Lightbox 2.0.*_ When I click on a thumbnail, it displays the enlarged image on another page.

I'm using an image sprite as a rollover image, my site is monochromatic and my thumbnails go from blue to color. 
I ultimately want the lightbox to be activated when you click on the thumbnail.

Any ideas on how to do so?
Here is what I have so far...
http://www.jeremypeterdesigns.com/portfolio2.html


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi,
I've just tried all the thumbnails in both Chrome and IE and they are all opening in lightbox for me.
It may be a browser thing, what are you using?

Andy


----------



## voltticus (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not sure how I got it to work but, I'm guessing something's wrong with Dreamweaver because when I would try to preview on the testing server, it wouldn't work. Then when I uploaded all the files to the web, it works. Weird.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Yup, works here too. What about changing your email to your domain as well. [email protected]? Food for thought.


----------

